# Rare Tomahawk



## Paymaster (Jul 10, 2018)

Grilled up fillets for my wife and a tomahawk rib eye for myself.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 10, 2018)

Cool steaks..we sell a pile of them this time of year


----------



## CraigC (Jul 10, 2018)

Looking good Paymaster! Have you ever tried the reverse sear method for steaks?


----------



## roadfix (Jul 10, 2018)

CraigC said:


> Looking good Paymaster! Have you ever tried the reverse sear method for steaks?



Can you reverse sear a rare steak?

Awesome looking steak, PM.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 10, 2018)

Yes please!


----------



## caseydog (Jul 10, 2018)

My favorite way to cook a tomahawk ribeye is the caveman method -- right on a bed of red-hot coals. Then, eat it with my hands. 

CD


----------



## JustJoel (Jul 10, 2018)

I’d have to opt for your wife’s fillets, and just one, please. That tomahawk is scary big!


----------



## roadfix (Jul 10, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> That tomahawk is scary big!



Last time I grilled a 2 lb tomahawk it was more than enough to feed 4 adults.  I had the boned portion.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 10, 2018)

roadfix said:


> Last time I grilled a 2 lb tomahawk it was more than enough to feed 4 adults.  I had the boned portion.


Some times we have one that doesn't sell in a few days so before it gets too old, I trim the bone and tie it up and sell it as a roast on sale...


----------



## caseydog (Jul 10, 2018)

FYI, even at a high-end steakhouse, it is considered perfectly appropriate to gnaw the last of the meat off the bone of a tomahawk, holding the bone in your hand. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 10, 2018)

That looks so good, I could eat off that for a week at the very least.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 10, 2018)

Yep, that's rare all right, Paymaster!  Looks delicious.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 11, 2018)

Thanks everyone.

I have done reverse sear many times but mostly on roasts and thick pork.

I only ate about half of the tomahawk. I had the rest later with scrambled eggs for breakfast.


----------

